# OT - A DESPERATE PLEA FOR HELP for Mike Pisano



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Guys - This is off topic, but it involves two of our brothers in the slot car hobby. If you haven't heard or read about it yet, one of our own Jersey Boys, Mario Pisano's(Chief) son Mike has been diagnosed with leukemia and is being treated at The Cancer Institute at Robert Wood Johnson University Hospital in New Brunswick, NJ. Mike is 36 and I have known him and Mario for over twenty years now - among the first people I got to know in the collecting hobby - and some of the best, nicest and most liked people I have known in our hobby, and they have always treated me well. I have not been able to get in contact with Mario yet about any details, as I'm sure he's spending all his time there with Mike. Mario has sent a request for help, as Mike needs white blood cells. I am pasting his request in this email, so if anyone can help, please contact Mario at [email protected]., or get in touch directly with RWJ to donate at:

*Blood Center
4th Floor, Clinical Academic Building
125 Paterson Street
New Brunswick, New Jersey 08901
(732) 235-8100:*

*From Mario:*

For those of you who may be unaware, my son Michael has been diagnosed with leukemia and is being treated at Robert Wood Johnson University Hospital in New Brunswick, New Jersey. He is now DEPERATELY IN NEED OF IMMEDIATE white blood cell donations.If you or someone you know might be able to help, please email me at [email protected].

The basic criteria for donating is:
Blood types A+ or O
No hypertension
No diabetes
No migraines

YOUR CONSIDERATION OF THIS REQUEST IS GREATLY APPRECIATED AND THERE ARE NO WORDS AVAILABLE TO DESCRIBE MY FAMILIES GRADITUDE.
Mario(chief)+Linda Pisano



Additional phone extensions are now avaiable to all that haven't been able to get through.
732 235 8100 ext.244 or 248 or 221 or 229 
thanks Mario

Please keep Mike and Mario and Linda in your prayers, they need all the help they can get in this trying time.

- Gene Hedden


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Apologies*

My apologies in advance to the members for posting about Mike Pisano in multiple categories. I simply wanted to get the word out to as big an audience as possible as soon as possible. My wife had a rare form of leukemia, APL, eight years ago and I know how important it is to get word out for help asap. Again, my apologies.
Gene


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

No appologies necessary! We are our brother's keeper! I'm the wrong type but I will spread the word around here. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

i have o positive if it will help?my # is 914 393 5556,let me know if i can help..


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

JTSLOT - Thanks, if you can help, take a look at the above section of the post, and you will see the email for Mario. If you want to just go directly to the Blood Center and speak to them, call them at the number in my message or the one Mario gives, that has the extra extensions to get through. Thanks again. I will give your number to Mario. What's your name?
Gene


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

While to cause is a good one, I do have to stick by the TOS of no multiple postings. While we may believe this is a good cause, what is to keep someone else to think their cause is good and do the same thing. Thanks for your understanding.


----------

